# jon boat church fundraiser tournament



## jongayton (May 16, 2010)

The people at the Rock of Dahlonega would like to invite everyone to a jon boat fundraiser tournament event on Yahoola.  We are trying to raise money for our childrens ministry.  The tournament will be held June 26th and run from 7AM-3PM.  Entry fee will be $40 per boat.  $30 of entry fee will go to the childrens ministry and $10 to a pot.  1\4 of the pot will go toward the biggest fish and the remaining 3\4 will go to the boat with the best weight out of 5 fish.  Let me know if you will be attending.


----------



## russ010 (May 17, 2010)

I'll try to make it..


----------



## Muddywater (May 17, 2010)

Will try our best....


----------



## Shawn W (May 17, 2010)

I'll try to be there...


----------



## jongayton (May 19, 2010)

Keep me informed if ya'll know for certain you can make it.


----------



## cetaws6 (May 21, 2010)

you know i'll be there


----------



## russ010 (May 21, 2010)

Jon I just saw the email you sent me - from here on, send all of your emails to jre010@gmail.com - for some reason the emails from GON are not forwarding to my Blackberry...

but my scales will be available for you to use - even if I'm not able to show up. I'll give them to Preston after our June 19th tourney at Yahoola so you will have some.

I do know some other guys who might be interested in fishing since Yahoola is in their neck of the woods. Contact Josh or Joe - http://potatofarm.tv/bass/  - they don't have a tourney scheduled for that day


----------



## hatchrooster (May 27, 2010)

Come on guy's.I see people fishing tournaments there all the time.Can't believe hardly anyone has responded to this.I don't have a jon boat or I would be fishing it.


----------



## russ010 (May 27, 2010)

Preston - remind me to bring this up during our tourney on Saturday


----------



## LIPS (May 27, 2010)

hatchrooster said:


> Come on guy's.I see people fishing tournaments there all the time.Can't believe hardly anyone has responded to this.I don't have a jon boat or I would be fishing it.



Its a benefit tournament for a good cause and the money will be well used so post a address and I will send a donation.

I dont mean to offend anybody but on a ten boat tournament. If there is only one pay out you can only win $45 bucks after the entry fee and big fish payout.  After gas, tackle and lunch you win nothing.

Where is Yahoola by the way?


----------



## cetaws6 (May 27, 2010)

Will do Russ

YAHOOLA is located in dahlonega


----------



## jongayton (May 27, 2010)

LIPS said:


> Its a benefit tournament for a good cause and the money will be well used so post a address and I will send a donation.
> 
> I dont mean to offend anybody but on a ten boat tournament. If there is only one pay out you can only win $45 bucks after the entry fee and big fish payout.  After gas, tackle and lunch you win nothing.
> 
> Where is Yahoola by the way?



Yahoola is in Dahlonega.  

The address is 145 Torrington Rd. Dahlonega, GA 30533.  You can also visit http://rockofdahlonega.com/ and there is a donate link from there also where you can select childrens ministry for the money to go towards.  I believe that link works, but I'm not 100% positive.

Whether the payout is big or now I'd like to think of it as another day on the lake doing what I enjoy.


----------



## russ010 (May 27, 2010)

LIPS said:


> Its a benefit tournament for a good cause and the money will be well used so post a address and I will send a donation.
> 
> I dont mean to offend anybody but on a ten boat tournament. If there is only one pay out you can only win $45 bucks after the entry fee and big fish payout.  After gas, tackle and lunch you win nothing.



It's not about the payout - it's what the entry fees are going towards. It may be cheaper to send a donation, but nothing beats fellowship along with fishing, and that to me is worth the $40 or whatever we give to help out. Don't sweat offending anybody, I don't think anybody in this area takes things to heart.


----------



## hatchrooster (May 28, 2010)

LIPS said:


> Its a benefit tournament for a good cause and the money will be well used so post a address and I will send a donation.
> 
> I dont mean to offend anybody but on a ten boat tournament. If there is only one pay out you can only win $45 bucks after the entry fee and big fish payout.  After gas, tackle and lunch you win nothing.
> 
> Where is Yahoola by the way?



Thanks'Lips I see jon put the address up for you and you did'nt offend anyone.


----------



## jongayton (May 31, 2010)

I'd have to say no offense taken also.


----------



## shawnwells (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## jongayton (Jun 21, 2010)

We'd like to have a good turn out for this.  If anyone else can make it then come on by.


----------



## hatchrooster (Jun 23, 2010)

Looking to see everyone Saturday morning if you can make it.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 24, 2010)

bring your rain gear.... might get a little wet around lunch if it stays at 40%.

I'm still trying to make it - Preston has my scales. I forgot to tell him that if the battery I gave him doesn't hold up (it should) then you can hook it up to a regular battery... those little ones I have are just easier to haul around.


----------



## jongayton (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the scales Russ.  I really do appreciate it and hope you can make it.


----------



## hatchrooster (Jun 25, 2010)

Hope to see you Russ.How many plan on coming out to the tournament.Was just wondering I'll be their at 6am to start registering people and getting set up.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 25, 2010)

Still don't know if I can make it or not... if I'm not there by 6:30 - I wasn't  able to make it

One other thing... to Tare the scales - put the weigh basket on, then hold down the "tare" button for about 5-10 seconds... when you take the baset off, it should say -2.54 or somewhere around that


----------



## countryfied (Jun 25, 2010)

We will be there


----------



## Muddywater (Jun 27, 2010)

Results?


----------



## russ010 (Jun 29, 2010)

Joe - I think 1.8 was big fish and somewhere between 4-5lbs won it. Unfortunately, they only had 5 boats show up.

I wish I could have made it guys... if you do another one - make it a night tourney!


----------



## Muddywater (Jun 29, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Joe - I think 1.8 was big fish and somewhere between 4-5lbs won it. Unfortunately, they only had 5 boats show up.
> 
> I wish I could have made it guys... if you do another one - make it a night tourney!



Definately a night tournament......this time of year its blazing in the day....and the bite is better at night too


----------

